# Looking for workout advice



## Andrastryker (17 Mar 2005)

Now that I have your attention 

Does anyone have suggestions on the best way to workout.I am female so obviously i don't want to get ripped but do want to tone it up a little bit. I hate going to the gym so that is a definate no no. I do work out but i want to get into better shape. There must be someone of a trainer or someone that knows a little bit about that kinda stuff.
please let me know.
Thank ya
ciao xoxoxx
andra

[Moderator edit - changed the topic to be reflective of the question]


----------



## Burrows (17 Mar 2005)

This is in the wrong section.


----------



## Andrastryker (17 Mar 2005)

Its defintely not in the wrong section..
its a problem/question i have.
The suject title is just to catch peoples attention.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Mar 2005)

Basic PT, 

Pushups, situps, ruck marches, jogs, resistance training.


----------



## Infanteer (17 Mar 2005)

Andrastryker said:
			
		

> Now that I have your attention



...not yet.  You put up some pictures of 3 sexy females and no guys, and maybe I'll tell you what you want to know.

Perver...Infanteer.


----------



## Burrows (17 Mar 2005)

Hmm my post dissappeared.  Sit ups, push ups, running and chin ups work great for me.





			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> ...not yet. You put up some pictures of 3 sexy females and no guys, and maybe I'll tell you what you want to know.
> 
> Perver...Infanteer.



Bad role model.. someone might be watching


----------



## Andrastryker (17 Mar 2005)

Haha,
I appologize for trying to get your attention with that subject. But sex does sell.  
definately not trying to tease you.



			
				CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> Basic PT,
> 
> Pushups, situps, ruck marches, jogs, resistance training.



What type of sit-ups becaus ei believe you should work out different parts of your ab muscle groups?


----------



## Canuck_25 (17 Mar 2005)

Wow, 40 views already. This thread might break some bloody records.


----------



## qor556 (17 Mar 2005)

"So theres this amazing ab machine at the gym..." sorry but you can't escape the gym forever   unless you want to drop the cash for some equipment. BUT if you want a real total-body workout "army-styles"... come on, your the one that came to this website...Just grab a very large, durable backpack, fill it with assorted canned food (your choice) or huge rocks and go on a run/walk as far as you can go with it on, NO GYM! If you really want an ab workout- lye down on the ground for a couple minutes with you feet 10 inches off the ground. There ya go.


----------



## atticus (17 Mar 2005)

Andrastryker said:
			
		

> What type of sit-ups becaus ei believe you should work out different parts of your ab muscle groups?



There are your basic sit-ups (elbows hitting knees kinda ones) and there are crunches (make sure you do twice as many crunches as sit-ups if your wanting any results). There are also 'cross-over' situps where when you come up you hit you opposite elbow and knee (while also brining your leg up). These seem to work the sides of your stomach. And then there are the ones where you bring your legs up almost like your sitting on a chair while on your back and doing regular sit-up motion while doing that, touching your elbows to your knees. My Yondan's favorite was to lay on your back, feet 2 inches off the ground at all times and spell the alphabet in big capital letters with your feet, knees straight and together; for a better workout, spell it out using the phoenetic alphabet

If your willing to spring $$ for some dumbells, I'd recomend it. 

Here are a couple of websites that helped me start out:
http://www.cinderhillgym.com/guides-exercises-6.htm

http://www.ballyfitness.com/rapid_results/expert_advice/product_tip_sheet/workoutweights.asp


----------



## Halus (17 Mar 2005)

Hi - firstly you don't have to worry about getting ripped from lifting weights - that is just a myth.  To look like the bodybuilders you see today you'd have to use massive amounts of weights, eat protein every 3 hours and then dehydrate your body to get that "lean cut" look. You should do weights twice a week to increase some muscle mass.  A pound of muscle burns 30 to 50 calories a day just to maintain itself.  So say you gain five pounds of muscle.  That new muscle will now burn at least 250 calories a day as long as your eating habits haven't changed.
Those days not working out, maybe 3 times a week find an active sport that is aerobic in nature.  Running is fine, but that can get boring.   Tennis is great for all round conditioning.   As for ab exercises, you can find all kinds on the internet - or are you that lazy?  Note too that you can't spot reduce.  So if you are looking to reduce a tummy, you will have to apply all that is written above and reduce servings of junk food to once a week.  Good luck.

Jack


----------



## vangemeren (17 Mar 2005)

Oboy!, is it hide and go seek? ;D Wait a minute.....something is not right here...I knew it was too good to be true...... :'( blotto

Have you sifted through here?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html


----------



## Andrastryker (18 Mar 2005)

Canuck_25 said:
			
		

> Wow, 40 views already. This thread might break some bloody records.


You Best Believe it. lol


----------



## Andrastryker (18 Mar 2005)

Thanks Everyone that has been giving me tips
I am going to try a lot of them and see how it goes.
Your aweosme
andra xox


----------



## Andrastryker (18 Mar 2005)

vangemeren said:
			
		

> Oboy!, is it hide and go seek? ;D Wait a minute.....something is not right here...I knew it was too good to be true...... :'( blotto
> 
> Have you sifted through here?
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html


these things are always too go to be true unless your lucky.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (21 Mar 2005)

Well... now I'm disappointed!

Anyway, there are some good threads on the site for this... I myself prefer to do chinups, pushups and jogging, but thats just me.


----------



## asdf (25 Mar 2005)

One thing that I'd really suggest if want to get into great shape, either for the military or just in general, is core strengthening.   Sit ups only target the outer abs, but core strength excersises like Pilates or a similar system hit the inner layers of ab muscle that keep your back and spine stabilized. This is really important for any sport (or silly military activities like carrying a rucksack or falling out of airplanes). Keeping your back and core muscles strong and your spine stable will help prevent injuries and will improve the performance of everything else that you do. If I'd known about the importance of core strength when I was a paratrooper, I would likely not have had as many back injuries over the years. I know a lot of soldiers who are ageing before their time due to injury and this would really help. Situps and other conventional ab excersises just don't hit the important stabilization muscles. I know of a lot of guys (myself included) who could easiliy do 75 or 100 situps but who failed the ab strength tests when we went to see a physiotherapist for the first time, because the physio was checking for the ab muscles that actually mattered. Seriously, don't underestimate the importance of it and start it early...you'll thank me later lol.

Other than core strengthening, I'd say the most important thing is to find something that you really enjoy. The best way to stay in shape is to trick your body into working out by doing something fun. For me, that's rock climbing, moutain biking, hiking and that kind of thing. Not only does doing something you like help keep you in shape, it will motivate you to train at the gym or cross train with other activities so that you can better do the ones that you really enjoy.

Lastly, ensure that you're progressive with your training, the military can be very bad for just diving straight into things instead of taking a progressive approach. Take a running clinic and learn how to run properly (yes there is more to it than putting one foot in front of the other) and make sure that you cross train and get a full body workout.


----------



## asdf (25 Mar 2005)

Oh, and I was considering posting this in one of the other fitness threads, because I think that it's a vital component of fitness that is often overlooked (particularly in the CF) but then I thought that it would get more views on this thread anyway!


----------



## Armageddon (26 Mar 2005)

got my hopes all up :-(   yeah the basic at home work out is always push ups, sit ups, side sit ups, jumping jacks, squats and anything else you can pretty much do while watching tv.


----------



## bossi (26 Mar 2005)

Andrastryker said:
			
		

> these things are always too go to be true unless your lucky.



Or unlucky, as the case may be ... (e.g. the HIV scare in CF Borden ...)
Just like the deceiving title of this thread ... Sometimes, ya just never know what yer gettin' into ... (no pun intended)


----------



## Burrows (26 Mar 2005)

Yeah...they might be HIV positive promiscuous women from yeti mountain


----------



## Skinny (26 Mar 2005)

804 views, wow how pathetic is that  hehehehe


----------



## bossi (26 Mar 2005)

Andrastryker said:
			
		

> ... I appologize for trying to get your attention with that subject. But sex does sell.
> definately not trying to tease you. ...



The proof is in the pudding ...



			
				Skinny said:
			
		

> 804 views, wow how pathetic is that  hehehehe



I suspect several hundred of those views took place after the HIV story in Borden hit the news ...

Once upon a time, before political correctness, security lectures included warnings about people like "Mata Hari" ...
This thread is a good demonstration of how to "bait" ...


----------



## Andrastryker (27 Mar 2005)

You Never Can Tell What Your Getting Into.
---Bait is a for sure.


----------



## Infanteer (27 Mar 2005)

Still waiting on the pics of "3 Sexy Females" - I'm willing to trade you for pictures of KevinB posing with his gear....


----------



## plattypuss (30 Mar 2005)

Hate being lured in like this.

Tip for the marching with backpack/rucksack use two litre bottle filled with water. I can't remember the exact conversion but when traing for the Mountain man competition, our team used water. I think it is 2 litres is 5 pounds. Once you figure out the conversion it is more exact than cans of tuna or rocks plus you can get drink the water if you get to thirsty or just don't want the weight...
You may not like the gym, but swimming is one of the better exercises out there for cardio/muscle endurance trg to give you the lean healthy look.  So if your gym has a pool...As mentioned earlier trg with weights does not mean automatically bulking up.


----------

